# Health news 6th January 2011



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2011)

*How to solve a chronic problem*
America's healthcare system could help show the UK the way as it grapples to cope with the growing "epidemic" of chronic disease, such as diabetes and obesity, at a time when NHS spending is being squeezed. There is increasing evidence from the US that the model of group practice, where GPs and hospital consultants work under the same roof, can not only save money but also help extend the life expectancy of people with chronic conditions, in some cases by up to four years. Diabetes UK Chief Executive Barbara Young mentioned.

http://www.guardianpublic.co.uk/bupa-roundtable-innovation-chronic-disease 

*Eight-month wait for more flu jabs as stocks run out*
Drug firms have been ordered to produce extra flu jabs amid a national shortage of supplies.

The Government admitted yesterday there are ?local supply issues? with vaccinations in parts of the country.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1344529/Eight-month-wait-flu-jabs-stocks-run-out.html

*Green tea could help ward off dementia, scientists show*
Regularly drinking green tea could protect the brain against forms of dementia including Alzheimer's, a study published today shows. It could also play a vital role in protecting the body against cancer, the study in the journal Phytomedicine suggests.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2011/jan/06/green-tea-alzheimers-cancer

*Splitting tablets 'may mean patients take wrong doses'*
Splitting pills could lead to patients taking the wrong doses, a study suggests. Researchers from Ghent University in Belgium said there could be "serious clinical consequences" for patients.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12121472


----------

